# Oakley Asi... I Mean ALT Fit



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Soooo... Looks like the offended might not be offended for long. Our Oakley order forms are now reading as "ALT FIT" with an explanation of what it means. Thicker face foam for those with less pronounced bridges. We'll see if the political correctness of the order form extends to their 2011 line-up.

And no, I am not allowed to show you guys any of the new goggle designs for them or Electric EG.2s :cheeky4:


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Leo said:


> Soooo... Looks like the offended might not be offended for long. Our Oakley order forms are now reading as "ALT FIT" with an explanation of what it means. Thicker face foam for those with less pronounced bridges. We'll see if the political correctness of the order form extends to their 2011 line-up.


LOL. I remember doing a double take when I first saw the whole section on their site for "Asian Fit" goggles. Like ouch... How did THAT ever get by the PC police...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Smart move. Sounds like they've finally hired some competent peeps in their marketing department.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i didn't really mind asian fit... it WAS meant for oriental asians.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

I wonder if it really was a smart move, if being asian is something that seemingly should not be spoken of who is going to inform the asian guys and girls that they may want to try the ALT FIT goggles. I can picture in my mind a white sales attendant watching an asian guy walk out with ill fitting goggles simply because he was too scared to recommend the ALT FIT goggles for fear of being labelled a racist! What has the world come to!
I wouldnt care if the goggles that fit me best were called white trash lol it may help me identify them faster and walk out with the best fit.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm Asian and I certainly have no problems with the term "Asian Fit".


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

RVM said:


> I'm Asian and I certainly have no problems with the term "Asian Fit".


Some do, some don't. I personally liked the term "Asian Fit" myself as I didn't need to ask the store rep what it was or what it did. It was blindingly obvious to me the moment I heard that term. ALT Fit isn't so obvious. With that said, Oakley has had Asian Fit goggles for a while now so I'm guessing a lot, and I mean a LOT, of Asians know about it. So, ALT Fit will still get the job done since most of us Asians are already familiar with Oakleys. The only problem I see is for new customers to the Oakley scene (not just snowsports since they also had sunglasses in this fit). Like someone stated above, I see more people getting offended by the store rep trying to recommend the ALT Fit to customers. Then again, the new term might compel the customer to ask what ALT Fit means which will negate said offensiveness.


----------



## elusiver (Feb 15, 2010)

i like the term "asian fit".. it's like a specialised sub-section dedicated to asians.. "alt fit" seems a little condescending... like "special school"...

el


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

elusiver said:


> i like the term "asian fit".. it's like a specialised sub-section dedicated to asians.. "alt fit" seems a little condescending... like "special school"...
> 
> el


^^^ I agree with this dude.


But honestly, is this really necessary?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

earl_je said:


> ^^^ I agree with this dude.
> 
> 
> But honestly, is this really necessary?


Are you talking about the name change? I'm sure Oakley did it as a result of rights activists complaining about it.

If you're talking about the need for an alternative fitting goggle for Asians, then yes it is needed for many of us. The extra foam around the cheek and nose area helps hugely for me.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

yeah, I was talking about the name change.  

I can understand with many asians the added foam would be helpful. I just don't see why some people would make a big deal out of the term 'asian fit'. But anyway, to each his own I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

being PC is gay


----------

